# seneca!!



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

A buddy and I are coming down on Tuesday for some saugeye and crappie. Any reports would be great. Thanks


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey please report if lake is open / or biting . I want to fish that lake this year never been down there .


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

lake open. fished this evening, 2 channel cats, one eye, and two white sucker all on vibe in 12 to 17 fow. water temp 39.


----------



## erie dipper (Mar 25, 2013)

ducky152000 said:


> lake open. fished this evening, 2 channel cats, one eye, and two white sucker all on vibe in 12 to 17 fow. water temp 39.


How is the water level? Would it be possible to launch a 621 Ranger? Need to break in the motors


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

water is still down. we had a 16 ft mirocraft deep v and droped the trailer tires off the end of the edge of ramp. was lucky to get it back up. use caution when putting in. we used the gravel off the side of ramp after that.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

In other words don't risk it. I have a 1760 angler and were not bringing it tuesday. My cross member sits so low don't want anything happening to it. I'll be there with walleyefreak


----------



## erie dipper (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm going to ask a stupid question...When you say vibe are you referrring to the metal blade baits used for jigging? Trying to do more fishing this year and hear about people using vibes all the time.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

yes, thats what i am referring too. i use bladebaits and jigging spoons 90% of the time fishing for eyes. learn them two baits and you can catch eyes all year long. they are not just a verticle bait. i cast and snap jig them more often than i verticle jig them.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## Kevin kostelnik (Feb 25, 2016)

Catching all kinds of fish in Seneca spill way.. Saugeyes walleye crappie on vibes


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

yea but how many are actualy biting? i tried the seneca spillway thing one time. i caught 1 largemouth a few crappie and one saugeye. i propably snagged 20 fish that day. there was a lot fish that look like they went through a blender with the amount of snag marks on them. it makes ya feel bad for them fish. not my style of fishing. I highly doubt you was catching walleye. proably just saugeye that has more of the walleye look.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

On occasion we will have a good day in the spillway. Last good day was hooking Id say 25-30 saugeyes and only landing 2-3 because we left our net at the cabin, had we had the net easily would of had a limit. 


We found crappies Tuesday out on the lake. Left with about 40 for the 2 of us. Could of had a limit very easily but we only kept 10" aNd over. Not much meat on a 9" white crappies . 8-9 ft on a slip bobber with a Minnow.


----------



## Kevin kostelnik (Feb 25, 2016)

I've caught my limit on saugeye last few times I probably snagged 8 or 9 and the rest in the mouth and caught a few crappie with minnows and caught a few walleye yesterday up at the high wall at the spill way and yes I've noticed a lot of them was snagging them when I was there its a shame I know I'm just ready for this weather to break to catfish and bass fish..


----------



## muskthunter76 (Dec 26, 2015)

You can catch both walleye and saugeye in the spill way ... There are a good bit of snagged fish ,but you can catch them. Personally I've only snagged a few. 99% where caught .. Drop shot is deadly down there.


----------



## Kevin kostelnik (Feb 25, 2016)

I agree drop shot is deadly for walleye an saugeye .. In the spill way they been hitting them lazor eyes if you pause it while reeling in also


----------



## muskthunter76 (Dec 26, 2015)

I may head that way Saturday.. I was there a few weeks ago . Only caught cats. All on drop shot


----------



## dougers (May 6, 2007)

I imagine the lake is a mess after all the rain. Went by there earlier this week and the water was way up from what it had been.


----------



## Kevin kostelnik (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm heading there shortly I'll keep you all posted how the bite is okay.


----------



## eye chopper (Sep 23, 2014)

Any updates on the water level?


----------



## Kevin kostelnik (Feb 25, 2016)

Water is high in the spill way ain't catching many right now. The lake is going back down as well can check it at muskingum water shed. Web site


----------



## eye chopper (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the update


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

The lake level is up about 3 feet or so from winter pool. The gates are open so it will be dropping


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 16, 2015)

Boat ramp at 530 pm


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

The corp is holding the lake at 830.2 That's 2 ft below summer pool ( summer pool is 832.2 or there about). The spillway shouldn't be running for very long.


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)

Headed there now you doing any good


----------



## Kevin kostelnik (Feb 25, 2016)

Waters to rough.. I think let me know how you guys do.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I was casting from the shores and didn't get any bites. Tried some places below spillway but just for some minutes as I was tired and ready to drive back to cleveland. No bites. Was very windy. Water in lake was very muddy like a Yoohoo


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

eating 2 big girls over rice pilaf tonight via little #9 Rapala wish i had a side salad but got side tracked on the beer cooler


----------



## Kevin kostelnik (Feb 25, 2016)

Catch them in lake or spillway ? Sounds like a great meal.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

lake


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)

Was there yesterday caught 5 all snagged except for a 13" largemouth all on vibes water was being released at the time will try again after water drops


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Forgot to try the sonar I had. I was down there only for a couple hours around 2 to 4 I thought i read saugeyes are caught at night quite a bit. It's just something I couldn't do unless I go friday night and stay in a hotel.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anything happening down here??? Coming down tomorrow morning- Sunday afternoon to open cabin up. Planning on doing some fishing and probably some mushroom hunting. 

How's the water color, level, and temp. Been a few months since I've been down. 


Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Was there yesterday in the hurricane force winds. Water is actually a little above summer pool. Temp 52 degrees. A little color but not too muddy. Saugeyes still slow.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Mushrooms will be slower


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info Lewis. 

Can't find EM on the couch. Many are being found already in the area. We've got some good early season honey holes on my buddies property. Plan on looking tomorrow evening after the rain early and sunshine mid day and leave the woods alone until our next trip down in a few weeks. Sat and sunday are cold


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Any seneca saugeye reports from the lake


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

have not been down there for two weeks. last time i was there we caught some inactive fish in 14 foot mid day and caught a few on the banks right at dusk only two keepers though a 16 and a 18 incher. my cousin did catch the biggest striper i have ever seen out of seneca 25 lbs 4 oz.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

heres a pic of the striper


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

There's big stripers in there for sure. Huge catfish and lots of crappie and saugeye.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Is it worth the drive FUR me , I live in stark county. Wait thats a dumb question with that striper picture it would be worth it . Also nice fish .


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i fish seneca a lot! my fav mwcd lake out of all of them. with that said i and the guys i take out only land 2 or 3 stripers per year. you will loose 50% or more of them using walleye gear, not from line breaking but just the fact they hit so hard and swim so fast they pop a little vibe or spoon hook out fairly easy. i have never targeted them. just catch or have ahold of them on occasions while saugeye fishing. that one about spooled my cousins stradic i had to follow him with the trolling motor just so he didnt spool him. there are def a good population of stripers in there but dont expect to go down and catch one or two each time out. good luck if you go down and target them.


----------

